# New guy



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Fished Apalachicola this year for the first time. Pretty country. Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Forgottencoast said:


> Hey all, my name is Josh and I'm located in Tallahassee. I fish the forgotten coast area from panacea to st George island. New to the forum and in the beginning stages of searching for a new boat that will get a little skinnier than my key west 1720. Looking forward to learning a lot, just wanted to drop in and say hello.


Hey Josh, Welcome! I've been hanging around this forum for awhile and have learned quite a lot about fishing, skiffs, locations, etc. It's a great resource.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I fish over in St. Joe and IP. Get rid of that key west and get you a skiff! Join the cult!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I grew up on the weekends from ecofina over to psj, there's fenominal fishing close to you, a 17' skiff is all you really need. A tunnel will serve you well if you head east of st. Marks. What's your price range on a new sled??


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

agree on the tunnel...


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes, guys! My budget is going to be under 10k for sure. I don't fish st marks or east of there hardly ever, it looks like pathfinder has an older 17' tunnel hull that would be in my price range. My only concern with it is how it would handle crossing the pass to dog island and st George. I've also been looking into the older hewes and mavericks. I think that would be doable with some negotiating


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The pathfinder tunnel will do you just fine. You're not going to be crossing 3footers in it, but it would be a good option for 90% of bigbend. It would open up aucilla and ecofina for you as well. If it does get rough while you're out at dog, you could take the tunnel and scoot across the sandbar back to lanark.


Forgottencoast said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, guys! My budget is going to be under 10k for sure. I don't fish st marks or east of there hardly ever, it looks like pathfinder has an older 17' tunnel hull that would be in my price range. My only concern with it is how it would handle crossing the pass to dog island and st George. I've also been looking into the older hewes and mavericks. I think that would be doable with some negotiating


path


----------

